

Software Identifies Social Cliques You Didn't Even Know You Had - baha_man
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/25896/

======
presidentender
I wonder if we might notice our cliques if our social networks were presented
in a graphical format, regardless of the software involved?

Perhaps our lack of awareness of these cliques has more to do with our lack of
awareness of our friends' relationships, rather than some deeper lack of
recognition of what those relationships mean.

